# Can Cochins be feather sexed?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I heard it's hard to feather sex them because they are so fluffy. I'm trying to do it anyway. I think it should be done within the first day or two?
Straight is roo, jagged or uneven is hen....right? If they all look the same, I'll conclude it can't be done.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if your talking about chicks that you just hatched there are so many variable in your flock right now with the mix of cochin hens and splash rooster there is no way to tell at this point,


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

KSAL...what do you mean, variables? Other than color...they are all cochins I'm breeding. You mean the variety of color will make feather sexing difficult?
Yes, these are chicks hatching from broodies.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, you can't feather sex cochin chicks. That is done with a specific cross to facilitate sexing in large operations. It doesn't breed true.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yep what Cyngbaeld said, some pure colors MIGHT MAYBE POSSIBLY be able to be sexed that way but not likely, just gonna have to wait till they mature a bit and you can see the Sex feathers growing in on the roosters backs in a few weeks


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. So far I would have to agree, they can't be sexed. The chicks I tried so far, all have uneven fluffy wings...so NO help here. I wish I could vent sex..but, I don't know what I'm looking at..Ha. Thanks!


----------



## patty12 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had cochin bantams 2 years back and I noticed the feathers on the back of some of the chicks grew in slower these birds were all males. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I heard typically all males don't grow tail feathers as fast as the girls. I'll be on the look out for all these signs.


----------

